# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Chronic Fatigue?

## Member11

I wake up each morning feeling like I haven't slept in a week, even tho I sleep 12-16 hours per day  :Coffee: 

Any one else has chronic fatigue? How do you cope with it?

----------


## SmileyFace

I deal with this. I didn't know what the heck was going on... but it's hit me recently that it's my diet, strong lack of exercise (super overweight at the moment), and... well.. okay yeah lack of sleep.

I probably get 5 hours of sleep each night. 6 max on weeknights. On the weekends... I did go through a few days where I slept for 11 hours, but recently it's 6 hours as well. So by night time I'm sleepy as hell and have to drink coffee just to keep myself awake because -- who sleeps early on weekends  :Tongue: 

Diet... I have to cut the carbs. Me and carbs haven't been doing well. Or it's a gluten thing. Can't have rice or pasta or crackers and such without feeling bleh afterwards. Very sleepy. Even with a pack of cookies has me feeling like food coma has slapped me in the face. Overall, my diet has not been good whatsoever.

Exercise -- total lack of exercise. I love how when I do work out, I feel great and energetic afterwards and the day after. But.. I had been so lazy.

I've pretty much let myself go. It's a mix of stress, anxiety. I hate it. Been taking things more seriously this week and I look to keep it up.

----------


## Antidote

How is your sleep quality? Have you been tested for sleep apnea? I have a friend who was just today diagnosed with moderate to severe sleep apnea and he'll probably require a cpap machine, at least for a while.

----------


## Dumplpings

I sleep for about 10-12 hours a night and can still nap and then sleep that night fine. I constantly feel exhausted. I have tachycardia (increased heart rate) so that doesn't help either. I just try not to go to bed too late, and try to work around it. Last time I tried to go by my sister's sleep pattern (ie, normal) I ended up with such bad IBS from the fatigue that I had to run to the bathroom before I'd even finished eating and lost about 4kg in a couple of weeks. 

What super pisses me off is people going "You don't NEED that much sleep, you just WANT that much sleep" - would they say the same thing to someone who was medically sick and thus over sleeping? Like, "you may have a nasty virus, but you don't really need to rest at all."

----------


## Member11

> What super pisses me off is people going "You don't NEED that much sleep, you just WANT that much sleep" - would they say the same thing to someone who was medically sick and thus over sleeping? Like, "you may have a nasty virus, but you don't really need to rest at all."



I'm going through the same thing and those questions are so annoying  :doh:

----------


## Dumplpings

It really is. People act like you are under or overdoing something, and if you just fix that your problem would go away. But it doesn't work like that.

----------


## Lunaire

I'm sorry to hear that you've experienced chronic fatigue. I occasionally get bouts of it as well so I can relate.

I have found that changing my diet and including lots of iron-rich greens has helped me tremendously.  :Hyper:

----------


## Denv12

I've got chronic fatigue.Had it for ages.It keeps me at home.I'm exhausted most of the time but I get through each day so I can do my housework,cook meals,etc.Living on my own is hard work. I use Acupressure.Gently rub pressure points for fatigue helps me get through the day.I do acupressure 3 times a day.It helps otherwise I'd struggle.

Feel free to compare notes on chronic fatigue.You might find my other posts of interest.

----------


## lethargic nomad

I think if you sleep more than 10 hours a day it means there is something wrong with the quality of your sleep.  Like sleep apnea or waking up multiple times throughout the night.  

I need more sleep than the average person and I think it is because I'm a light sleeper. I like to sleep around 9 hours a night.  I don't have insomnia but any little noise will wake me up.  That's why living with roommates was hell.  If one of them got up before me I'd wake up from them using the microwave, putting away dishes, and just general puttering around the house.  Living with boyfriends was unpleasant also, especially the ones that were not night owls.  They'd watch TV and it would wake me up and annoy me so fucking much.  I also got pissed at my cats for meowing while I was sleeping.  They stopped eventually though.  I tried foam earplugs but I find them irritating and they don't block out all noise.  

I'm also just a low energy type person.  Stimulants have little effect on me, or I need stronger dosages than the average person.  While with downers or sleeping pills I only need half the normal dosage.  If I only sleep 7 hours, like most people, I have "sleepy attacks" in the middle of the day.

----------

